

Please provide VM for your Open Source project - blingojames
https://umjkh.wordpress.com/2014/05/05/please-provide-vm-for-your-open-source-project/

======
rnovak
If someone isn't smart enough to compile my software, which I have graciously
open sourced, and may not make any money from, why would I want that person
contributing? I totally get the benefit of having different/diverse view
points, but I'd still prefer to keep people who don't understand something as
simple as compiling/linking the source from 'contributing'.

Commercial Software is easy to install for one reason, the owners make money.
Very rarely do open source software developers make real money, and never at
the level as commercial developers, so the onus is on _you_ if you want to use
_their_ work.

It is unbelievably annoying to have someone complain about _free_ software.

